# International tax number



## georgebodoni (10 mo ago)

We are opening a HSBC account in Mexico. We are Canadian citizens and are being asked for our international tax number - as far as we can tell this would be our SIN? It is the number we use in Canada for taxation. Any thoughts/insight?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Yes, use your SIN for this.

(PS Don't be confused by the flag, not Germany, just using a VPN right now. I'm Canadian.)


----------



## georgebodoni (10 mo ago)

Danke Harry! I use a VPN too.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Just a note of clarification, the Mexican bank is asking you this for CRS reasons (Common Reporting System). Nothing to be too alarmed about, at some point each year the bank may or may not supply basic information about your account balance and interest/dividend income to CRA. 

What's actually important is tax residency, not citizenship. If you are living in Canada then you would need to state this as your residency and supply your SIN. If, on the other hand, you were Canadian citizens living in Germany who had become non-resident as far as CRA is concerned, then you would identify Germany as your country of residency and provide that tax number. If you moved to Mexico permanently and became non-resident as far as Canada is concerned, then you wouldn't need to supply the SIN at all.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Correction: Common Reporting Standard, not System.


----------



## georgebodoni (10 mo ago)

Thanks Harry,
Appreciate the thorough explanation.


----------

